
Show HN: Firewall – Extreme Robocall Blocker - gregcohn
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/firewall-robo-call-blocker/id1447702878?ls=1
======
gregcohn
From the team that made Burner, an iOS app that screens out all calls,
allowing only a user-designated whitelist to ring through.

------
ryanmaclean
Looks fantastic! Could this be made available in the Canadian App Store by
chance?

~~~
douglasjsellers
I'm the CTO at ad-hoc labs. Thanks for the feedback! We do plan to make
Firewall available in the Canadian app store soon. We have to go through the
Canadian wireless carriers and build out the support for them one at a time.

